# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Linette, minette au bon caractère - Lyon (69)

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Linette
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 11 ans 9 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°siret : 534468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 190 





 Je m'appelle *Linette* et je suis née en avril 2011, je suis la sur de Louna.

J'ai un très bon caractère et sais me faire comprendre avec mes petits miaulements, et si vous ne comprenez pas j'insiste !

Un petit peu ronde, je ne suis pas pour autant à mettre au régime même si c'est d'actualité puisque les magasines ne parlent que de ça. De toute s façon s je m'en moque je ne porte pas de maillot de bain et vais pas à la plage  :Smile: 

Mon vétérinaire a dit que j'étais en pleine et bonne forme, de ne rien changer. En revanche, comme j'ai du mal à faire ma toilette intime j'ai donc besoin d'aide. Un petit coup de gant de toilette quotidiennement.

Voilà je vous cache rien et si vous voulez en savoir plus ou me rencontrer, je vous attends !

J'ai vécu avec des chiens et vie actuellement avec d'autres chats, avec qui je m'entends parfaitement

Visible en famille d'accueil sur Millery

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Annabelle27

Bravo pour votre descriptif rigolo  :: 

De toute manière ne t'en fais pas Linette, tu serais quand même super canon sur la plage, petit bidou ou pas  :: 

UP pour toi ma belle

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Ellia

Peut-être qu'avec d'autres photos (depuis 2016 elle a bien dû changer la petiote) elle aurait des chances...? non...?

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Comme pour Jalna, je ne dispose pas de plus de photos. Nous dépendons de ce que les FA nous envoient. Mais je suis d'accord avec vous ! Elle a certainement changé la ninouille. Je vais tenter une relance dès fois que...

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption.

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés  :Smile:

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## doriant



----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## GADYNETTE

une gentille famille svp

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## GADYNETTE

une gentille famille, svp pour la belle

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption




> Je m'appelle *Linette* et je suis née en avril 2011, je suis la soeur de Louna.
> 
> 
> J'ai un très bon caractère et sais me faire comprendre avec mes petits miaulements, et si vous ne comprenez pas j'insiste !
> Un petit peu ronde, je ne suis pas pour autant à mettre au régime même si c'est d'actualité puisque les magazines ne parlent que de ça. De toute façon je m'en moque je ne porte pas de maillot de bain et vais pas à la plage 
> Mon vétérinaire a dit que j'étais en pleine et bonne forme, de ne rien changer. En revanche, comme j'ai du mal à faire ma toilette intime j'ai donc besoin d'aide. Un petit coup de gant de toilette quotidiennement.
> Voilà je vous cache rien et si vous voulez en savoir plus ou me rencontrer, je vous attends !
> J'ai vécu avec des chiens et vis actuellement avec d'autres chats, avec qui je m'entends parfaitement.

----------


## bab

> Ayant grandi dans une colonie de chats, elle est très craintive et ne se laisse pas approcher par les humains.
> 
> Elle reste toujours proche de la maison mais vous ne pourrez pas la caresser.
> 
> 
> Elle s'entend très bien avec les autres chats et ferait donc une compagne idéale pour le vôtre. Elle a déjà vécu avec des chiens.
> 
> 
> Visible en famille d'accueil sur Millery (69)


.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

